
How serverless scales an idea to 100K monthly users at zero cost - dfirment
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-serverless-scales-an-idea-to-100k-monthly-users-at-zero-cost-160b41557b94
======
dfirment
Over the same 30-day period, the Alexa skills have invoked the related AWS
Lambda functions over 1M times.All the Lambda functions share the same AWS
account and each function is allocated 512MB of memory and configured with a 7
second timeout.

